# Gonapeptyl/Zoladex - when to start IVF?



## Flower19 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello,

I hope you can help me with this question as you have helped me with many others in the past.

I have been on a three months Gonapeptyl course, having taken my last implant on 5th August. This is my second 3 months of Gonapeptyl set. On the first set I started my IFV 3 days after the 3rd implant. This time round a month has nearly gone by since my last implant and my doctor and I have planned to start this new IVF in September (he is away on holidays so I cannot ask him).

According to my doctor I can start at any time I see fit or wait until my period starts. But I have been reading about how long the period could take to resume and it seems that for some people it takes months! I also worry that if we don't wait for my period we might start IVF at a time where a natural follicle and egg are growing as the Gonapeptyl might have worn off. So I am thinking that the sooner now the better? Is this correct? These are my options:

Last implant 5th August - I could then start IVF on one of the following dates:
7th September
10th September
Any time between 12th and 22nd September
After that my doctor will be away during part of the treatment and I much rather work with him

In terms of convenience the later the dates the better.. but I don't want to wait if that is going to diminish my chances of success or if indeed a natural cycle may have already started.

I hope you can put clarity in my mind.

Many thanks
Flower


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Flower,

To be honest best person to advise on this is your clinician and if they have said it doesn't matter when to start then I suppose timing will depend on what suits you best.

Gonapeptyl can delay AF longer than expected but this isn't always the case for everyone. If you can remember how you reacted to it last time it might give you and indication of when AF might arrive?

Sorry can't help more than that but choice appears to be up to you if clinician hasn't set a particular date   

All the best for treatment  
Maz x


----------



## Flower19 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Maz
Thank you for your reply.
I have set my date on 10th September (Next Thursday!!!). I don't want to leave it too long and have my natural cycle on the go at the same time.
Thank you for your best wishes. 
Flower x


----------

